# Serge Ramelli presets been changed by update 7.3



## Bernard Smith (Apr 11, 2018)

I am wondering this.   After the latest 7.3 update the presets from Serge Ramelli have been altered slightly and the graduated filter options have been realigned and come in as vertically orientated.  I have some images that have been edited using these prior to the 7.3 update..     

QUESTION>>>. If I delete the updates and download them again will the images already edited lose the edits made using these presets or have the changes been "baked" in to the image via the XMP files?  


Thanks 

Bernard


----------



## Bernard Smith (Apr 11, 2018)

Bernard Smith said:


> I am wondering this.   After the latest 7.3 update the presets from Serge Ramelli have been altered slightly and the graduated filter options have been realigned and come in as vertically orientated.  I have some images that have been edited using these prior to the 7.3 update..
> 
> QUESTION>>>. If I delete the *PRESETS* and download them again will the images already previously edited lose the edits made using these presets or have the changes been "baked" in to the image via the XMP files?
> 
> ...


----------



## mcasan (Apr 11, 2018)

Didn't your camera profiles change?   If profile is a new one, no doubt the base image could look different and presets may not have the same end result.


----------



## Johan Elzenga (Apr 11, 2018)

Deleting or reinstalling presets does not change the edits of images on which those presets were already applied.


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Apr 11, 2018)

Bernard Smith said:


> I am wondering this.   After the latest 7.3 update the presets from Serge Ramelli have been altered slightly and the graduated filter options have been realigned and come in as vertically orientated.



I've seen a bug on that. I assume it's only affecting photos you now apply the preset to, and not ones that already had it applied?


----------



## Bernard Smith (Apr 12, 2018)

Yes it's only when you open up the presets... previously edited files are as they were.   
The graduated filters that are built into the presets such as "Serge Basic Linear Radial light" are all in the vertical orientation instead of horizontal which is more usual..and for me more useful in landscape shots.  

What do you mean when you say "I've seen a bug on that"?  Does it mean that its already been reported and being looked into?

Should this be reported to Serge Ramelli also?

Regards

Bernard


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Apr 13, 2018)

Here you go: Lightroom Classic CC 7.3 — Graduated Filter Orientation Problem | Photoshop Family Customer Community

Serge may want to know, but nothing he can do until Adobe fixes it.


----------



## Bernard Smith (Apr 14, 2018)

Not a problem any more.  I changed the preset to how I want it and then saved it as a new preset and added it to Lightroom with a revised name .... sorted


----------

